
Australian PM shifts blame to IBM for census failures - prawn
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2016/aug/11/census-2016-malcolm-turnbull-shifts-blame-to-ibm-for-predictable-attack
======
bigiain
So this explains everything...

The official #censusfail explanation from our glorious leader Malcolm Turnbull
- technical whiz, 2nd rate NBN architect, and Prime Minister of our wondrously
agile #ideasboom fuelled nation: "It was IBM's fault! For not predicting and
expecting the DDoS attack! The attack that didn't happen! But it's IBM's fault
that the ABS shut the site down for 'quite innocent anomalous traffic' which
wasn't an attack (but it is still IBM's fault for not expecting an attack).
The attack - which didn't happen - should have been repelled easily!"

Also, from our "cyber security chief" Alastair MacGibbon: "It's only logical
that the denial of service attacks - which didn't happen - will resume once
the site is restored - probably with more vigour than the attack - which
didn't happen - that we saw a few nights ago"...

[https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2016/aug/11/censu...](https://www.theguardian.com/australia-
news/2016/aug/11/census-2016-malcolm-turnbull-shifts-blame-to-ibm-for-
predictable-attack)

These are the people "running" Australia.

(How do I get off this damned planet?)

[Edit: added in the link...]

~~~
flukus
We don't discuss on-line matters!

~~~
bigiain
I'm a little surprised they didn't push the whole census department into Lake
Burley Griffin so they could invoke "on-water secrecy"...

------
perilunar
Beats me why the PM got involved at all. He should have just punted all
questions to the relevant minister (Michael McCormack, Minister for Small
Business) or to the head of the ABS.

------
cylinder
Why would anyone hire IBM for something like this? Oh that's right,
government. #soAgile

~~~
bigiain
'cause nobody (except whoever they end up pinning the blame for this on) ever
got fired for buying IBM...

~~~
flukus
Nobody got fired because everybody that recommended IBM retired a decade ago.

